# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عااااااااااجل : مباشر من مكاتب الاتحاد العام .. قلق - محمد كمال بشعار الجلافيط  - نقل حصرى

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قلق الان في الاتخاد العام لاعارته لهلال الساحل
المصدر مريخاب اولاين
*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*اخيرا توصل المريخ لحل لمشكلة اخلا الخانة التي استعصت عليه كثيرا وتمت اعارة لاعب الوسط بدر الدين قلق الي هلال الساحل لمدة ستة اشهر بالرغم من احتجاجات الجماهير المتواجدة امام مباني الاتحاد .. وتمت اعارة قلق لتسجيل الحارس ايهاب زغبير في خانته .. وقد وقع قلق بالفعل في صفوف هلال الساحل 
والان  شرعت لجنة التسجيلات في بدء اجراءات ايهاب زغبير في صفوف المريخ علي سبيل الاعارة 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الله يديك العافية يا mido77 والله ريحتني شديد:568:
                        	*

----------


## امبينزا

*100 % مافي اخبار عن موسي وسفاري ومصعب والملك
*

----------


## كباشي

*لازم توحيد البوستات الاخيرة يا اشراف للتركيز في موضوع قلق
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مبروك أعارة قلق وهو فعل نجم كان يطالب بالراحة 
شكر قلق لتقبل راى المجلس 

*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*تسجديل ايهاب واعارة قلق
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أكبر خطأ 
سنندم عليه لاحقاً

بالتوفيق كابتن بدر الدين


مشكور ميدو على المعلومة ....
*

----------


## ود من الله

*سوف نندم اشد الندم معقولة اعارة قلق وترك نمرة 26 حرام انسان معطوب وبرضو موجود قلق لم يتمرد يوما ابدا ولم يتصنع الاصابة صحيح مستواه نزل لكن هذا نتيجة المشاركة التواصلة مع المريخ والمنتخب لكن الجماعة يدعون الاصابة وكمان يهددوا كانو المريخ ده ملك لهم يا جماعة حرام عليكم يا مجلس يا همام 
*

----------


## ود من الله

*اعارة قلق اكبر غلط وسوف نندم عليها شديد يا جماعة 
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*ولــدنــا    المليار و200 ماكتيره فيه أه منك ايها الفلس .......... ولدنا وبنريدو
*

----------


## وافي فتحي

*انا شايف ان مهند لن يخدم المريخ في شيء . لانه لاعب بطيء الحركه والمرحله المقبله نحتاج لاعبين سريعي الحركه لمواكبة عصر اللعب السريع الذي يشل تفكير لاعبي الدفاعات
ويجوز لانني لا احب طريقة لعب هذا اللاعب لذلك لا ارى حسنات الطريقه التي يلعب بها . واتمنى ان يكون جلب مهند الى القلعه الحمراء من منظور فني بعيد عن مجرد مكايده للاهله .
واختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه .
 ودمتم

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دا لاعب بتاع استعراض وبس والكورة الزمن دا عايزة القوة والسرعة واخر حاجة المهارة.ماذا فعل مهند للهلال حتى يأتى للمريخ اظنه سيكون اضافة الى دكة البدلاء ليس الا...وتذكروا هذا الحديث
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*اى زول بقول مهند ما ح يفيد المريخ انا بعتبرو (رشاشة)
 وما عايز الصفقة تتم 
مهند دة الفائدة وابو الفوائد ظاتا 
انتو الكورة دى دقيتوها وين ؟
خليكم من دقيتوها ( شفتوها ساى ) وين
مهند لعااااب لامن بى هناك ومنقطا وحريف وشوات وهداف وصانع لعب ماكر 
عيبو الوحيد انو لعبو بارد 
نحن عاوزنو بلعبو البارد دة 
للعب السخن هناك ناس الشغيل والبسكلة والجنزير التقيل وبلة ابو الأجواز

وانتهى الكلام 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*والمفروض تكون سياستنا هى ( تفريغ الفريق المجلفط ) من اى موهبة 
ومهند موهبة هناك .. ولازم نخارجو من بنى جلفط 
الناس دى شغالة فينا افراغ فى خانات كتيرة من سنة 1990 ونحن ساكتين 
افرغونا من حراسة المرمى .. وليهم زمن اى حارس ممتاز سجلوه 
افرغونا من الاطراف من ذمن خالدونا الركل الكرتونة وجندى نميرى والنميرى محمد سعيد 
افرغونا من لعيبة الدفاع 
الزمن دة زمنا 
زمن الضحاكات ( ومال انتو منتخبين الوالى ليه )
قالو ما ح يفيد المريخ 
ياخى انتو دافعين من جيبكم 
نعم كبيررررررررررررة كدة لتسجيل مهند 
عشان نخلى التيوس ريحتهم طير طير اولاً
وعشان خدماتو للمريخ ثانياً
                        	*

----------


## وافي فتحي

*رأيك على العين والرأس اخي وليد ولكن هذا لا يعطيك الحق في وصف من يخالفك في الرأي بالرشاشة

ولك كل كل الود

*

----------


## مهودي

*مهند الطاهر لعاب وحريف وكمان هداف وصانع العاب ماهر واي زول مايقول مهند مالعاب دا مابفهم في كرة القدم ولا كشيف 

مهند ولدنا ومن زمان طالبنا المجلس بضموا لكن كل شي بي وقتوا وخلاص وقت مهند معانا قرب 

والف مبروك للصفوة مقدما
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*مادايرنوا حتى لو اصبح ميسى والما عارف يفتش عن السبب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نحنا زاتنا بنعتبر اى واحد بفكر لينا فى لاعب زى مهند دا رشااااشة لانو ما بعرف كورة وما بتهموا مصلحة المريخ ياخ خليك من المهاترات بتاعت دقيتوها وين دى هو اصلا" لو فى ناس بتعرف كورة زى لعيبتنا ديل بستاهلوا 1000 جنيه قال مليار قال. اللعيبة الفى مازيمبى اسعارهم ما بتشترى عربية تيكو وبرضوا جابوا كاس افريقيا ووصلوا نهائى كاس العالم جاى تقول لى مهند الطاهر اصلو دا التفكير الذى سيقودنا الى الوراء
                        	*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*مهند الطاهر نجم من ذهب احرف سوداني في نظري في المراوغة والتهديف الكورة ما فيها مجاملات ما في حاجة اسمها اتفاقية الجنتلمان هذه فرصة ذهبية ومهند امامه مستقبل كبير لانه لاعب خفيف ورشيق و (الهوبة ) المشهورة اكبر دليل.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لاعب مميز بلغ من العمر ما يناهز ال30 حولا و نيف لن يقدم للمريخ الكثير لكن نحترم مريخيته و نتمناه معنا في القلعة الحمراء 

*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لاعب مميز بلغ من العمر ما يناهز ال30 حولا و نيف لن يقدم للمريخ الكثير لكن نحترم مريخيته و نتمناه معنا في القلعة الحمراء 







الرغبة في العطاء هي التي ستجعلة يضيف للمريخ ..
أسي مجدى أمبده صغير.......؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

الرغبة في العطاء هي التي ستجعلة يضيف للمريخ ..
أسي مجدى أمبده صغير.......؟؟



لا ما صغير لكنه قوي وشفت ولعبه حار .. ما زي هنادي أقصد مهند لعبه ناعم وبطيء الحركة ولا يستطيع اللعب تحت الضغط , باختصار إذا لعب مهند قدام فريق وسطه مليان وكويس ما يقدر بلعب وإذا تعرض لقليل من الضغط يخرمج خرمجة السنين.. مهند رغم مريخيته لا أتمناه بالمريخ بل على العكس أتمنى أن يستمر في الهلال لأنه لم يقدم شيء للهلال ولن يقدم .
وأحترم آراء كل الإخوة في هذه المساحة ..
ولكم جميعاً التحية والتجلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الساحل ده ما جلافيط
لانو بيطلع عين الهلال هنا وهناك

*

----------

